# jinma 284,



## bopman

hi all brought this jinma new in dec, there is a green light on the dash when tractor going,not sure what its for,not in book, any 1 has any ideas? and how do you make the hydrolic plugs at the back,that plug implepments into to go,


----------



## Halifax

Bopman,
Not sure about the green light on the dash. I've got an 2007 and do not have the light, I know they have made some changes in the dash. I've got a oil and battery light that are red and go out once the tractor is started. Do you have the dash with oil pressure and ampmeter? They might have changed out some of the gages to an idiot light. As far as the rear remotes, I have half remotes, that is I can use the tph or the remotes by turning the knob in front of the seat closed, which diverts the hydraulics from the tph to the remotes. I know of at least one dealer that makes a modification that allows full use of the rear hydraulics. Send me a pm if you need more info. By the way, the 284 and the 254 are the same. Since about 4 or 5 years ago do to epa stuff. The older 284 just rev'd up a little faster to get the 28 hp vice the 254 25 hp.

Aubrey


----------



## bopman

hey thanks for the info, i have seen a turning knob under the seat so that will be for the hydraulics, will have another look at the dash to see what the lights ,gages that have thanks

Clint


----------



## Ranch Hand

Jinma has used several different styles of gauge clusters over time. Without seeing yours . I am thinking it shows that the key switch is on only.


Jinma has also used several different styles of 3 point lift boxes. If yours is like one of these shown here >> Jinma Dealer, Wood Chipper , Compact Jinma Tractors Then it is called a 1/2 remote. 

To operate ....... push 3 point lift lever down. Then turn the valve / knob between your legs all the way in.... clockwise. (after loosening the set/lock screw). Then pull up on the 3 point lift lever like you are raising the 3 point. Now you have just diverted hyd flow to the quick connect that connected to the valve/knob assy.

You cannot use the 3 point lift while in that mode......... 1/2 remotes.

Ronald


----------



## Dreamer

bopman said:


> hi all brought this jinma new in dec, there is a green light on the dash when tractor going,not sure what its for,not in book, any 1 has any ideas? and how do you make the hydrolic plugs at the back,that plug implepments into to go,


I don't have a tractor yet, I will probably buy a Jinma soon. However, that gauge sounds like a glow plug light. On cold days you turn the key on and wait for the light to come on before you start the engine, the engine may start before a glow plug light comes on but it may start harder or not at all. It will then stay on as long as the engine is warm and the key is on.

Just curious, where did you buy your tractor and how do you like it so far? 

Jake

PS I'm new here


----------



## Dreamer

bopman said:


> hi all brought this jinma new in dec, there is a green light on the dash when tractor going,not sure what its for,not in book, any 1 has any ideas? and how do you make the hydrolic plugs at the back,that plug implepments into to go,


I don't have a tractor yet, but diesel engines I've run have a glow plug light. Try turning the key on when cold, there should be a few seconds delay before it lights up. That just tells you it's ready to start. Some engines won't start until the plugs are warmed up, some will, depends on cold, etc.

Jake


----------



## bopman

hi there,sorry for the delay,the tractor is great, imported it from china our selves,


----------



## bopman

*pto leaver not working,just the speed lever*

i have a 2010 jinma 284 its great, the tractor been making kinda a rattling noise when its going,push clutch in stops, i noticed when tractor going nothing on the back the pto jst going, leaver turned off,can hold it ,but the speed lever works fine,the main lever does not appear to be going any 1 have ideas?


----------

